# Sacrifice lot / arena combo



## TeeZee (May 26, 2018)

I have 6 sacrifice areas and lots. Sand is REALLY expensive here. We use crushed limestone (called chat) here, and it is very cheap. It actually compacts into a harder surface, sheds water fairly well if graded, and is more comfortable than gravel for a horse to walk on.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Those are all good thoughts.

I would add physical location of the arena/lot for natural and beneficial drainage would be a big consideration. You’d want as high as ground as possible, some sort of sort sloping that would help with run off but not so steep as to diminish the riding experience/training.

Would you be feeding with hay nets? Perhaps feeders? Either would help minimize the potential for ingestion of sand.

I think you might want to think of adding a little size to one end of the arena. There you could put up a shelter and, perhaps using a speedy set up of electric fence and push in posts, contain the extra horses while you’re riding then removing it when you’re done.


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

I have 2 sacrifice areas...my barn though is inside of that arena too.
Mine are 110' wide x 200' long.
Barn is set 15' off my fenceline so I can use pipe gates and restrict the horses to a smaller 15'x40' area if needed yet still allow them to be outside.
So, paddock doubles as a riding area too...= 110'x150' long approx.
In Florida, sand is my surface and even in hurricane amounts of rain we drain and dry out quick with our land being high and dry.
I have no need for base, just sand and add it as "gremlins" steal it away. It hard packs to a really decent riding surface and is easily dragged to take out divvets and holes.
My biggest issue is roll-holes and where they lay-down to rest depressions...those a bucket of sand added every few weeks and we are good to go again...

Dual purpose is fantastic use of space and resources.
I would hesitate on that size you mentioned though if you are using that size for 3 horses who will be housed together for a long duration of time during inclement weather months.
Honestly, when my 2 get going running, bucking, farting and playing I hold my breath they not crash into each other at times.
They do need space to stretch their legs as they will do...they can do that in the size you mention but will be in much closer proximity to each other so closer to hooves flying at times...

Here, mining limestone is a huge industry...
I can purchase from the quarry for $5.00 a ton...it is the trucking that costs money and it is a very heavy product. 
A loaded tractor-trailer weighs in approx. 80,000+ pounds. 
Living very close , 8 miles to the quarry, mileage based transport puts me around $800 a load delivered.

I use "crushed" limestone for my driveway. A mix of sand size to small pebbles.
A bit larger {1.5" - 3"} sized is used here for road base so yes, it can be a strong arena base and can shed water and be graded and hold that grade.
It packs to like concrete to walk on...

Adding sand to the top and keeping it consistent depth is important for leg health.
Make sure where ever you do your ring/paddock a truck can gain easy access in/out and not crush anything underground with the immense weight it will be.
You need to have proper equipment to move that material around and most important is know how to spread it so it drains not ponds moisture in any form.
Enjoy your project...:smile:

:runninghorse2:...


----------



## dogpatch (Dec 26, 2017)

The type of soil is going to make a huge difference. In the Oregon Willamette Valley there are large areas of impermeable clay, making for terrible drainage. We live in the Cascade foothills st 600 ft elevation with 60" annual rainfall and have remarkably good drainage on a silt loam soil. The 2 horses occupy about an acre, which is essentially a sacrifice area. There is a 60x120 sand arena in this area. It develops ponds in heavier rains, but drains fairly fast and is pretty much always rideable. The traffic areas around the barn are graveled. The horses are barefoot (shoes would really tear up the wet ground) and are out pretty much all the time. I do not consider mud to be a serious problem at all. But that's because of the great natural soil drainage.


----------



## Foxhunter (Feb 5, 2012)

The problem with having horses in the arena for a lot of the time is that they are going to dig up the surface, rolling and just wanting something to do. You are going to have hayseeds which will grow in the spring. 

Not something I would want to do.


----------

